# Jone tube placement



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 4, 2009)

Can anyone help w/ this one?

Op note reads:

Pre-op and Post-op dx: Jones tube displacement

Procedure Performed: Jones tube placement on the right side w/ a 12mmx3.5mm straight tube.

Attention was directed to the Jones tube placement. The previously placed Jones tube, which was displaced, was removed. The tract was dilated with a punctal dilator. The new tube was measured out and found to be 12mm needed. A 3.5mmx12mm Jones tube was placed and secured in position w/ a 6-0 silk suture.

Would this be unlisted 68899 compare to 68750 dx 996.59?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 4, 2009)

I am not familiar with coding this procedure but... take a look at 68815, 09.44 or 68840, 09.42.

Per Coders Desk Reference *68815* - "....The physcian dialates the proximal portion of the lacrimal system and threads a probe along the canaliculus to the lacrimal sac. Canalicular stens are passed through the duct and placed in the distal portion of the lacrimal system. The Tubes remain in place for three to six months before they are removed...."


----------

